# swaying pergola



## marym (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a 12x10 foot pergola attached to the house. Posts are 4x4 cedar, beams are 2x8 cedar and PT. Timberlok screws used for wood to wood, Simpson StrongTie hardware for beam to metal, joist hangers used with ledger board. See photos. There is a slight lateral sway. For aesthetic reasons, I do not want to use diagonal braces. Can I use a 2x8 horizontal block (see photo with red edit) to reduce the sway? Thanks in advance.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Should have been 6 X 6's not 4 X 4's so you could have cut into the sides of them so the rim joist could have been installed sitting on the post not just bolted to the sides.
With diaginals, the way that was built it will always sway.
You have just built in a bunch of pivit points by building it the way you did.
Just Google "Pergola pictures" you will see almost everone has sway bracing in the outside corners.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

marym said:


> I do not want to use diagonal braces. Can I use a 2x8 horizontal block (see photo with red edit) to reduce the sway?


you can try and see if that works, it may have some reduction. The proper way is to install lateral/diagonal bracing.

sometimes what you want and what you need do not agree.

Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I see no way the blocking your suggesting will do much of anything to stop the sway. You would have to bolt something like another 2 X 8 below the outside rim joist to the post to have any effect.
Not a great look.


----------



## marym (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks everyone for your replies. I have one more idea:
would an "inside" diagonal work


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to do much good installed like that.
You also going to have issues with the way you chose to lay the roof.
1 X 4's are going to sag with that long a span and not last very long laying flat.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

I agree with Joe, I don't see that doing much 

the issue is the unrestrained height of the wood columns. 

if you do not want diagonal/lateral bracing and the sway is slight you have to decide can you live with the sway ....


----------



## tony.g (Apr 15, 2012)

As the others have advised, the bracing you suggested in the roof will not stop the sway. 
The only way roof bracing would be effective is if you had long pieces going corner to corner diagonally *and* the roof was rigidly fixed to the house wall. As it's near the eaves,that would be difficult to achieve.
In the absence of bracing on the front, you should be prepared to live with the sway, or start again with bigger posts well-secured at the base.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Not sure why you’re so opposed to diagonal braces. 

They don’t have to be just straight 2x’s bolted up there. There lots of creative, decorative options that would look nice and also add support.

No offence... but your pergola looks a little plain to me. It could use a little detail up front imo.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Nothing you add to the roof sis going to help. You need something on the outside wall


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Actually Mary's idea of bracing the roof diaphragm is a darn good one.

As longs as all four corners are braced and it is rigidly connected to the other roof or eave or what have you it would go far to achieving what she needs.

It is not a perfect solution but will work.

Andy.

Andy.


----------



## marym (Feb 3, 2011)

kwikfishron said:


> Not sure why you’re so opposed to diagonal braces.
> No offence... but your pergola looks a little plain to me. It could use a little detail up front imo.


Well...my plan is for clean lines...



andygump said:


> As longs as all four corners are braced and it is rigidly connected to the other roof or eave or what have you it would go far to achieving what she needs.


Andy, are you suggesting that the inside diagonal braces would work? And must they include the beams extending from the ledger? (see the photo below)
I had almost resigned myself to what the rest of the posters consider inevitable.


GBrackins said:


> sometimes what you want and what you need do not agree


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes, it is a good idea and I think will work very well.
Make the braces as long as you can.

Andy.


----------

